# tattooed cat



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Did anyone see the poor sphynx cat some eejit has had tattooed with the tutenkamoun mask on its chest poor soul the owner should be horse whipped ...................:whip:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Where to's that :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No :gasp: that is disgusting:whip:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

FFS. Is this it???? Scroll down the page abit :bash::bash:

Scandal Of Tattoos On Cats


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

groovy chick said:


> FFS. Is this it???? Scroll down the page abit :bash::bash:
> 
> Scandal Of Tattoos On Cats


 thats it the daily mirror had photos of the poor soul, his owner should be shot with sh..............it.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't care to be honest, in that I don't feel sorry for the cat. The cat was anaesthatised and doubt it'll ever be affected in anyway by the experience of being tattooed. People just like being silly and also creative with animals. You could argue there's no difference between this and breeding a certain look which is different to the species' natural one. Some breeds of animal like dogs, have appearances which actually affect their health- a lot in some cases. The owner could love their cat amazingly...its just that they personally decided to do this and don't think it's harmful...which actually, it isn't. So live and let live I spose. Actually it's quite a good design for a cat. 

It doesn't appeal to me though.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

In a stupid kind of way, I thnk that tattoo is freakin' awesome. But not on a cat really....


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I don't care to be honest, in that I don't feel sorry for the cat. The cat was anaesthatised and doubt it'll ever be affected in anyway by the experience of being tattooed. People just like being silly and also creative with animals. You could argue there's no difference between this and breeding a certain look which is different to the species' natural one. Some breeds of animal like dogs, have appearances which actually affect their health- a lot in some cases. The owner could love their cat amazingly...its just that they personally decided to do this and don't think it's harmful...which actually, it isn't. So live and let live I spose. Actually it's quite a good design for a cat.
> 
> It doesn't appeal to me though.


Erm tattoo tend to hurt while there healing............ 
( Mine didnt because it wasnt as detailed as that )

Ink poisining, Infection, the animal has had no say in the matter would you like us to put you under and give you a tattoo you didnt agree to.......

Just because we can doesnt always mean we should....

Although if people are moaning about this why tattoo dogs :S


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i think it looks great and i kinda area with most of what Skyespirit86 said about the fact we design our pets to how they look ect anyway but......
even though the cat was asleep during this i know that cat would of been in pain after... i have tattoos that are that size and i personally find the healing more stressfull painfull and darn right more horrible than the tattooing itself so the cat has suffered in my opinion.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Skyespirit86 said:


> I don't care to be honest, in that I don't feel sorry for the cat. The cat was anaesthatised and doubt it'll ever be affected in anyway by the experience of being tattooed. People just like being silly and also creative with animals. You could argue there's no difference between this and breeding a certain look which is different to the species' natural one. Some breeds of animal like dogs, have appearances which actually affect their health- a lot in some cases. The owner could love their cat amazingly...its just that they personally decided to do this and don't think it's harmful...which actually, it isn't. So live and let live I spose. Actually it's quite a good design for a cat.
> 
> It doesn't appeal to me though.


Do you have tattoo's?? Have you ever caught the scab on anything. Do you know how itchy the tattoo becomes when it starts scabby. Id say the cat would be very uncomfortably.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of vet would anaesthetise any animal for such a procedure, and why would an owner risk putting their animal under anaesthetic for no good reason :bash:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

after looking at this again i am sure this is a fake...
there is no raised skin which quite often happens after a skin trauma like a tattoo nor is there any redness or ink smudge.. i have a feeling the cat was put out but for a drawn/painted one


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks fake to me though..


but



Jet Jaguar said:


> That thing looks like a fart in a surgical glove.


i lol'ed


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

One guy on that page made a good point "What is funny is this cat was probably bred to look like it does for the amusement of their owners yet the Animal Rights people object to the tattoo? What about the breeding process that made this thing."
I do agree with tattooing animals for good reasons such as tattoing livestock like rabbits and sheep for ID reasons.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Erm tattoo tend to hurt while there healing............
> ( Mine didnt because it wasnt as detailed as that )
> 
> Ink poisining, Infection, the animal has had no say in the matter would you like us to put you under and give you a tattoo you didnt agree to.......
> ...


I agree with everything u have said, but in the dogs bit do u mean the tattoos in ears, the serial number things? If so that isnt a fashion statement!


----------



## Rebecca and Collin (Aug 31, 2008)

100% think this type of crap goes on. i think its horrific and people like that do not deserve to own animals (lives). They, in my opinion are scum of the earth!.
x


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

rc10andy said:


> I agree with everything u have said, but in the dogs bit do u mean the tattoos in ears, the serial number things? If so that isnt a fashion statement!


I did mean in dogs and im aware of what they are there for, Ive sen plenty of X racing greyhounds with these with the number suddenly becoming untracable :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> One guy on that page made a good point "What is funny is this cat was probably bred to look like it does for the amusement of their owners yet the Animal Rights people object to the tattoo? *What about the breeding process that made this thing*."
> I do agree with tattooing animals for good reasons such as tattoing livestock like rabbits and sheep for ID reasons.


 
The Sphynx was a natural breed that originally came from Canada :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> The Sphynx was a natural breed that originally came from Canada :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Natural? As in a wild type or a spontaneously occurring mutation?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The Sphynx was a natural breed that originally came from Canada :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wasn't exactly referring to this specific case, TBH. Just as a general thing people seem to miss things that are "normal" to them when in fact they can be far from it.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Erm tattoo tend to hurt while there healing............
> ( Mine didnt because it wasnt as detailed as that )
> 
> Ink poisining, Infection, the animal has had no say in the matter would you like us to put you under and give you a tattoo you didnt agree to.......
> ...


I don't think the risk of infection etc are really that high in modern tattoo parlours. They're normally very hygienic. And besides does a cat understand it has a tattoo or going to be put under anasthesia- no, it isn't going to psychologically affect it. The fact it was asleep meant it was stopped from experiencing distress, and although i accept there may be some pain afterwards, I don't think it is of such a level that makes the cat frightened, or tortured in any way. it would heal quick. although itching might make it want to pick it...but then they deal with stuff like that better than we do most of the time. i have to admit i wouldn't want to do it to a cat just for fun really, but if I had to ,say, I could and not think the cat was exactly going through hell...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The Sphynx was a natural breed that originally came from Canada :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
bloody silly Canadians, why did they give it an Egyptian name instead of a nice Candian name like Elk or Ice Hockey


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

ladyboid said:


> after looking at this again i am sure this is a fake...
> there is no raised skin which quite often happens after a skin trauma like a tattoo nor is there any redness or ink smudge.. i have a feeling the cat was put out but for a drawn/painted one


probably. It rings a bell for me...there is a cat-painting hobby isn't there?! It's probably just paint.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

thats just awful i feal for the poor cat.... X x X


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Rebecca and Collin said:


> 100% think this type of crap goes on. i think its horrific and people like that do not deserve to own animals (lives). They, in my opinion are scum of the earth!.
> x


in reality though, there are slightly worse people going...they didn't do it to the animal with the intention of hurting it, so I take that into account. Just like loads of people find people who like designer dogs, or put clothes on them abominable...it may be annoying, but its just an opinion. the people aren't scum of the earth. anyway it could well be a hoax...anyway its got a load of animal 'lovers' feeling sorry, the paper got what it wanted...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> bloody silly Canadians, why did they give it an Egyptian name instead of a nice Candian name like Elk or Ice Hockey


 
:lol2:Meko my thoughts exactly


----------



## Rebecca and Collin (Aug 31, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> in reality though, there are slightly worse people going...they didn't do it to the animal with the intention of hurting it, so I take that into account. Just like loads of people find people who like designer dogs, or put clothes on them abominable...it may be annoying, but its just an opinion. the people aren't scum of the earth. anyway it could well be a hoax...anyway its got a load of animal 'lovers' feeling sorry, the paper got what it wanted...[/qu
> 
> Things like this happen all the time, so if this is a hoax is a bad taste one.
> No intention of hurting it?- what they did was a selfish and cruel act, and i would even class it as abuse. They wanted the cat to look a certain way- not the way it was meant to look- the cat had no choice.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

it's not the parlours you need to worry about with the risk of infection, it's when the cat goes home!


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not 100% sure this is real there is no redness..after all my tattoos..(i have a few) my skin is usually red raw! i know diffrent people diffrent reactions etc but there isnt any blood or even swelling so im not entierly sure..But i am 100% sure i would never tattoo one of my animals! Its a bit of a risk and why not leave them as they are the way they were meant to be! If you want something to dress up and draw pritty pictures on why not buy yourself a doll?

Question is if you had a young child would you tattoo it? It has no voice to tell you how it feels? (other than a screaming baby cry) In my opinion and please consider it is myne and may not be yours if you wouldnt do it to a human (a young child, I do understand we have tattoos,gees look at me!) then why do it to your animal.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Balkanpix.com - News - Scandal of tattoos on cats

Here is where the original image came from


----------

